# Why does your gun have a "barrel?"



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The earliest firearms were cannon, used to breach castle walls. These were made from logs having their center cores burned and bored out. They fired round stone balls, hewn at or near the battlefield. (Think casting is drudgery?)

All too often these failed, bursting out the hollowed out log. In order to reinforce these cannon, oak, or similar boards were placed longitudinally around the circumference. and coopers wrought iron bands, or hoops, to hold the reinforcing in place. The result looked much like liquid containers of the day, barrels.

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

INteresting, never really thought about why they're called that....


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

While posting this on another forum, it occurred to me that even today in parts of Tennessee and Kentucky, there are still barrels with charred innards very much in use.

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The contemporary one's of which you speak are probably shorter and of larger diameter than the ones of old you so eloquently described. The newer ones are probably used for something other than launching projectiles. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D artyman:


----------



## Tifosi (May 31, 2006)

> The easiest way to find something lost around the house is to buy a replacement.


What a great concept to purchase new guns, Gee honey can't find my .45 ACP, you seen it? Guess I'll have to get a new one. Oh BTW did you see my .357 magnum can't find it neither.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Tifosi,
Hey, try it and if it works I may give it a try around my house. But I've been married 32 years this time and she may have me figured out by now. :-D  :-D


----------

